# Safe Commute route from NW PDX to Vancouver?



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Anybody commute between PDX and Vancouver? I live in NW PDX and would like to find a safe route to 134th St/I-5... Salmon Creek area in Vancouver. 

Thanks!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

You might ask this question over at the BikePortland forums. Lots of commuters over there with good route info.


----------



## mdrider75 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Map resources*

http://www.bta4bikes.org/resources/maps.php
In the "Free Maps" section start with "Portland by Bicycle" or "Portland Neighborhood Bikeway Map - North"

That will get you across the river though the paths that get you across the bridge can be a bit tricky.

Once on the North side of the river the easiest way is to head straight North on Main then on Hazel Dell Ave. It's been awhile since I've ridden there but from what I remember the roads are in pretty good shape and there are shoulders or bike lines almost all the way up to the Salmon Creek area.

Enjoy the commute.


Rider


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks. That really helps alot! What i am most unsure of is how to get across to Jantzen Beach as it seems that only I-5 crosses to the island (is there some hidden trail alongside?) Once on the island I know how to find the bike route across to Washington. I guess I'll pre-drive the possible routes and see how to get to the island and then figure out what works in Vancouver.

I'm not sure I'll be able to do this commute as a daily thing. It's kinda far. Maybe a Saturday commute.

Thanks, again!


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

coming from nw portland, i'd cross broadway bridge, turn right to loop around and get onto interstate, take interstate north and turn right onto denver when interstate ends, then under i-5, onto the road through delta park (forget the name), and hit the path that will take you to hayden island, loop around a bit and get onto the interstate bridge. that bit to get to hayden island is a bit weird, so it's good to pre-drive and pre-ride on a weekend.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

hanson_timothy said:


> coming from nw portland, i'd cross broadway bridge, turn right to loop around and get onto interstate, take interstate north and turn right onto denver when interstate ends, then under i-5, onto the road through delta park (forget the name), and hit the path that will take you to hayden island, loop around a bit and get onto the interstate bridge. that bit to get to hayden island is a bit weird, so it's good to pre-drive and pre-ride on a weekend.


what he said...


----------

